# R.I.P Scooby Doo Mojo



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

So today was one of the sadest days of my life. I had to take one of Penny's siblings and have him put down. Someone told me since he started his life with me it is only right that he end his life with me, gawd I am in tears again. I gave Scooby to a girl and her family who were very dear friends of mine at the time, some things happened the girl and I had a falling out but two years later she calls to ask me what she should do, she had never owned a APBT before and looked to me for any direction. I tried to tell her baout her son being in the dogs face, well the dogs bit her son after four years, we put Scooby down this morning.

R.I.P Scooby run free at the bridge, please know I never meant for you to go out like this. You were a good boy up til the end. You will be greatly greatly missed.

Here is Scooby and his mom-lady and his "kid" yes the one he bit.
this was today at the vet's office - 

























Scooby @ 5 weeks - 









RIP Scooby Doo Mojo 4/14/06 to 5/24/10


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awww Tye *hugs* I'm so so sorry you had to go through this. R.I.P. Scooby Run free and the Rainbow bridge.


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

sad story, hope you feel better soon. were here if you need us


----------



## tt557 (Apr 16, 2010)

I'm sorry about the situation - but if you are still speaking with her - please urge her not to get another bully breed. It's just not the right dog for them.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Awww I'm so sorry, what a shame.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Man that just SUCKS! Had the kid been taunting the dog or something? The dog looked so happy and care free.  And the kid looked old enough to know better...


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

RIP Scooby.
So sorry you have to go through this Tye.I know it's a hard thing to do.If you want or need to talk to someone,just pm me.Hugs girl


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

thank you all and yes I have told them they should not own another bully breed, they had a Rottie before hand and kept trying to think that Scooby was the Rottie. And the kid had been doing something he had been doing since Scooby was a pup and growl playing with him, but I found out after we put him to sleep that Scooby had a rawhide and Oscar was taunting him. I told Oscar that him being there mad ehim a very responsible dog owner at the tender age of 9 and that Scooby would always be with him no matter what, the kid knows what he did was wrong but it is too late, what if the younger brother who is 3 got in Scooby's face. No chances. I told her I would not have her or her family end up as a news story. Thanks all, just really bummed is all.


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

aww! He looks just like Penny! Poor guy. Tell Princess i still think about her everyday Scooby Doo!!!


----------



## Trapboi103 (Dec 14, 2008)

so sorry to hear that...you and your fam will be in my prayers! rip scooby!!!


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

Aww so sorry to hear that  I wish people knew better with dogs in general a dog should be trained from day one that if a human wants what they have they give it up  RIP Scooby


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Very sorry you had to go thru this Tye


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks again all, it is truely sad that the lesson had to be learned the hard way. RIP Scooby


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Sorry to hear that. RIP Scoopy Doo Mojo.


----------



## trav82 (Sep 21, 2009)

My heart drops everytime I hear about a apbt that has to be put down. It makes me think of the day that I will lose my girl may that be many many years from now and it breaks my heart. Sorry to hear about the kid and so sorry that scooby had to be put down.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Hugs Tye Tye, I too am sorry you had to go through this. R. I. P Scooby ....


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

I think the hardest thing for me was the fact that I helped Scooby come intot he world and I was there when he took his last breath. It breaks my heart that it had to happen, may the higher powers forgive me for letting this happen. It hurts more than I thought it would. I have loved ALL of the pups from Penny and Orion's litters, this is the first one to be put down or die and it is killing me. I held him while the tech held the vein and my vet put the needle in his arm, I laid him down in the back of the truck while the mom comforted the kid. Oh the irony, you never think as a dog owner or someone who has given a pup to someone that you will haveto go thru this, but she told me " I made you a promise and you are the first person I called" And I was and I told her what needed to happen, not what I wanted tot ell her and not what she wanted to hear, but he is in a better place and I commend the owner and her son for comin back to me, to let me know. ughhh what a horrible day. Thank you all, I truely appreciate your thoughts.


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

What a horrible place for you to be in, 
Sorry for loss. RIP pretty brindle boy


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Very sad story. Another dog put down through the actions of someone else. Hopefully the family understands now that you weren't telling them things just to hear yourself talk. Sorry you had to go through this.


----------



## BullyTheKid (Aug 21, 2009)

*RIP peace Scooby Doo.

I commend you for doing the right thing, as APBT owners we have a responsibility to protect the breed and its temperment, as a producer of a litter we have a further right to educate new owners of this very responsibility.

I however disagree with telling the family that Bully Breeds are not right for them, or to own a different breed. Any of my Bullies would allow a child to take something from them, especially a 9 year old. If the boy has rough housed with the dog from day one, and played a certain way, I would not expect a APBT to bite, at least not mine.

I play extremely rough, tease, taunt, run away from and charge my dogs. I still put my hand in their food bowls, they eat raw and I still make them take the food gently from my hand on occcasion. When I see they are really enjoying something I will command them to drop it and take it from them. I am constantly testing their temperment, and putting them in situations that may evoke a negative response, not once have they tried to bite. This in my opinion is the true testament of the breed. My children do the same they play rough, lay on pull, tug and take from all of my dogs. They of course are taught to respect dogs, but I want the dogs to recognize them as pack leaders as well as me. Now my 18 month old son pushes the limits, and I give the dogs breaks from his wrath, but I have no fear of them biting him. If one even growled it would be a problem.

I believe that the breed to have with a rough child is an American Pit Bull Terrier as I feel that their sturdy temperments is the most trust worthy when when well bred and socialized/trained. What this child did should not have evoked a bite from this breed, from another breed I could see it happening, but not from a APBT.

Once again sorry for your loss, but you did the right thing for the breed, and I have a great amount of RESPECT for the fact that you did. I hope by posting this long comment I did not offend anyone, just thought it deserved to be said. *


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

OMG! .....irresponsilibility on the owners pat?????and yet Scooby was the opne who had to pay so dearly. RIP dear Scooby.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Thank you all again so much,

BTK, I would like to say that I didn't find out until after wards, and you know what any of my dogs here at the house are like yours, I can run my hands thru threre food and take things from all of them as well as the kids, and I am a nanny, but any of the kids that come thru here know that they can take anything form my dogs, now do I let this happen not when they have rawhides or treats like that, they are all in crates and Phoenix is put outside by himself. But because what I had told her to begin with was never heeded this is what happened. She called me last night in tears again and asked me if I meant what I said about not getting another bully breed, I told her IF she did to PLEASE make sure and let me know and I would help and she would HAVE to listen to my advice as well as her son and raise the dog the right way with the right manners, not that Scooby was ill-mannered in anyway, but you are absolutely right he should have never bitten the child.

Thank you all, it was truely an emotionally draining day and it all could have been avoided. RIP Scooby.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Aww! Tye, I'm just seein this thread. I'm so very sorry and my condolences and my heart sincerely go out to you! HUGS, and I lend you my shoulder and my ear, shall you need them! You know I'm here for you girl! 

BTK- I'm the same way when I have dogs, I make sure on a regular basis to test their temperaments to the fullest and do get the kids and old man involved as well, so there are no issues, EVER!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks so much Bev, I really appreciate that. And I too am with BTK all the way, I do the same with my pack.


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

Hugs to all involved...


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Thank you HP.


----------

